# Tapers wanted



## QuantumPro (Jun 16, 2009)

I need a taping crew for commercial drywall taping projects overseas. Long term. Wages are negotiable, depending on experience. Must use TapeTech (or similar) automatic finishing tools!

If interested, please email Joe at [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this for real? why tapetech tools only? and what dam country.....


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Smells like a scam.


----------



## 5 Star (Sep 18, 2007)

Must be Mexico or further south, all those #$%#%# are HERE!:furious:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Where's *Crazy Taper*?


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

well I thought about it, what with our govmenet screwing us like they are, but his link brought up a notice like "unprotected zone, do you want to continue" and I got to thinking about all them nights at the bar when I was younger, and I said, what the hay, better let the young bucks have this one


----------



## 5 Star (Sep 18, 2007)

Smells like a broker to me, what is a broker? I was sitting in a restaurant while on the road a few years ago and couldn't help notice a gal who was doing business in the booth across from me. When I say business I mean it looked like her office with papers everywhere a laptop and her gabbing on a cell phone via one of those earpieces. It didn't take me long to figure out what she was doing, she was arranging employment for farmers via visas. For a fee she would line up foreigners to work for a farmer who would then agree to sponsor them so they could get a visa to work in the agricultural field on there farm.

I have no idea if anything similar exists in the construction /drywall trade at all but I know it wouldn't shock me to find out 

Quantum pro perhaps you should just show up at a job site in a 4 door sedan wear a shirt and tie, dark sunglasses and the ones that take of running----those are your crew as they are not legal to work here. Take as many as you can, please!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

He's not too interested in checking his trap, is he?


----------

